# TRIBULUS



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

after about 3 and a half months of chronic DP ive begun some speratic vitiamin regimins with varing succses my anxeity iS defienlty receding but I cant say my Dp is much better maybe just slightly but then again I havent had this for very long at all so I shouldnt expect progress to happen overnite. But I was going through my closet the other night and I found an old bodybulding sup called tribulus I said ayy fuck it lets pop a few of these. This was less then a week ago and I feel like im 30 40 percent better in the evenings though my Dp is still very bad in the mornings but this is a definete improvement and ive been on them for about a week. You can get them at any GNC !!!!


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

but i have been talking nac 600 and phostphidlyserine that 2 could be helping


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

DP boy said:


> but i have been talking nac 600 and phostphidlyserine that 2 could be helping


Phosphatidylserine is awesome. Never heard of Nac 600 but i suppose the 600 just stands for 600mg. Ive tried 3 different brands of NAC and the best one i have found is Jarrow Formulas N-A-C Sustain. I don't take it much because it only helps with thoughts. Tribulus is highly used for body building and impotence so i never really needed anything like that.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

I wondered if tribulus was making me feel a little better and I reserched it and found it prevents the beakdown of dopimine kinda of like a natrual dopimine reuptake ihhibiter it definetly could be postive Im gonna sitck with it for a couple of months same with all my sups I feel like people never give supplemnets enough time on here.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

opie do you feel like phosphidlyserrine has helped you?


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

DP boy said:


> opie do you feel like phosphidlyserrine has helped you?


yeah i do. I have went through about five brands of it and to be honest gnc had the best stuff I thought. But I don't want to pay $40 a bottle. So right now i'm not taking any ps. I kind of cut back on supplements I have tried just about anything and everything mentioned on this website for the past two years and most of the stuff didn't help. But ps was one of my top 3. but after about $2,000 worth of money spent on supplements and me being broke now there's only a handful of items that i can afford.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

DP boy said:


> I wondered if tribulus was making me feel a little better and I reserched it and found it prevents the beakdown of dopimine kinda of like a natrual dopimine reuptake ihhibiter it definetly could be postive Im gonna sitck with it for a couple of months same with all my sups I feel like people never give supplemnets enough time on here.


Yeah you gotta stick with the supplements. There are so many people on this site and alot of them don't even try some of these supplements or give them a chance. I've talked to so many people telling them to try this and that but in the end most of them don't. I mean how do you expect to recover if your not going to do anything about the mess your in. But i feel ya.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

rodo said:


> tribulus is used for libido


Not a bad side-effect


----------



## laufke1 (Dec 17, 2012)

It is also used to increase your vitality and enthusiasm for life.. If you could => try it!! It is cheap. I bought it as a tea and it cost around 1,5 dollar for around 10 cups. I take it when I go outside with friends and I have everytime so much more energy. It can help someone from deprresion and anxiety but not saying to everyone. Some people can be "uneasy" or "aggresive". But anyway I reccomend you to try it if you can..


----------

